
NASA’s Mars 2020 mission scheduled for 30 July 2020 - samhenke
https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020/
======
samhenke
NASA is scheduled to launch a mission to Mars at the end of this month. It
will carry the Perseverance rover to the red planet, where it will search for
signs of extraterrestrial life. The launch is currently scheduled for 7:50 AM
EDT, but the launch window extends to 15 August.

